# Hornets pre-draft workout thread



## girllovesthegame

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/north-carolinas-hansbrough-at-day-1-of.html

Todays players..

Tyler Hansbrough (UNC)
Jeff Pendergraph (Arizona State)
Luke Harangody (Notre Dame)
Luke Nevill (Utah)
Ganai Lawal (Georgia Tech)
Alfred Aboya (UCLA)


----------



## girllovesthegame

Videos from Friday's workouts

Scroll down past the article.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Day 2 workout invitees ..... backcourt players

Marcus Thornton
Jeremy Pargo
Darren Collison
Jack McClinton
Eric Maynor
Jermaine Taylor

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/lsus-thornton-among-backcourt-invitees.html

Right now Draftexpress.com actually has Maynor going to the Hornets at #21.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Marcus Thornton interview

Day 2 Q & A's....

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/hornets-draft-workouts-day-2.html


----------



## jalen5

girllovesthegame said:


> Marcus Thornton interview
> 
> Day 2 Q & A's....
> 
> http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/hornets-draft-workouts-day-2.html


I would love to get Thornton. I think he would be great off the bench for the Hornets. He is explosive as a scorer.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yeah I want Thornton too...but lets not do what we did with Bass and let him go right before he turns into a viable NBA player...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

> The 6'4, 205 pound Thornton was the most impressive player at the workout. The 2009 SEC Player of the Year showed shooting skills, the ability to drive to the hoop and finish and athletic ability. Scott was impressed with Thornton: "He had a very good workout. He is strong. He can shoot. He can score. He showed very good skills. He is a true two-guard. He looks to score." On the other hand, Scott admitted some consternation about Thornton's height at the two-guard slot (6'4).


Marcus Thornton



> Jack McClinton (6'1, 185) of Miami has good shooting range. He set an ACC record, shooting 44% from three-point range at Miami and shot well today. Again, he plays a position at which the Hornets appear not to have a need.


Jack McClinton



> Darren Collison (6'0, 160) of UCLA displayed great foot speed and was in tremendous shape. He has quickness but plays a position (point guard) that the Hornets would appear settled at if they sign Jannero Pargo. Scott was impressed by Collison: "I thought he played real well." Bower agreed, saying all played well but praised Thornton and Collison.


Darren Collison


I like these...


----------



## bee-fan

I'm trying not to be a homer, but I wouldn't be upset at all if they drafted Thornton. Although I will admit there were a few games last season where Thornton had me yelling at the television for him to stop shooting. My dad will flip if they draft Thornton, he said he's too much of a ball hog.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

There's no way he will have the free reign he had at LSU on the Hornets...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Day 3 workout invitees...

Chase Budinger (Arizona)
Sam Young(Pittsburgh)
Kyndall ****s (UNO)
Josh Carter (Texas A&M)

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/arizonas-budinger-among-four-at-day-3.html


----------



## jalen5

bee-fan said:


> I'm trying not to be a homer, but I wouldn't be upset at all if they drafted Thornton. Although I will admit there were a few games last season where Thornton had me yelling at the television for him to stop shooting. My dad will flip if they draft Thornton, he said he's too much of a ball hog.


There's no homerism. Thornton would simply be a great fit for the Hornets. Thornton's not a ball hog either. LSU had very little offensive scoring ability last year and he was asked to carry the load. I'd bet that Trent Johnson pulled Thornton aside multiple times and said "Shoot the ball! Be aggressive!". Besides, he wouldn't have the same role w/ the Hornets. He'd take open 3 pointers and attack the basket when defenders run out to contest. He can score anywhere and in any way. He'd be great playing with Chris Paul and all the attention CP3 demands.


----------



## jalen5

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah I want Thornton too...but lets not do what we did with Bass and let him go right before he turns into a viable NBA player...


Definitely dont want to do that. I actually think Thornton is more NBA ready than Bass was when he came into the league. But you never know what Byron Scott is going to do.

Also, I'm ok with Collison or McClinton as long as it's not in the 1st round. I don't understand why the Hornets would take a PG in the 1st round. I would be really upset if they did. McClinton can shoot but that's pretty much it. I'd much rather an Ellington or Thornton preferably. Also, I have a feeling that Jannero is coming back.

As for today's guys working out, I like Budinger's size, athleticism, and shooting ability. He plays a little too soft at times tho, which could come into play in squaring off with Sam Young today. But I like his potential and versatility with the Hornets.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I like Chase Budinger and Sam Young a lot as well. I've been more impressed with these Hornets workouts than I have with the past years. Now lets keep the pick and draft one of these guys.


----------



## jalen5

Geaux Tigers said:


> I like Chase Budinger and Sam Young a lot as well. I've been more impressed with these Hornets workouts than I have with the past years. *Now lets keep the pick and draft one of these guys.*


This is what I'm worried about. We better not translate this pick into $3 M in cash.


----------



## girllovesthegame

6/16 workouts

Patrick Mills (St. Mary's)
Shaun Dumas (Xavier-New Orleans)
Taj Gibson (USC)
Josh Heytvelt (Gonzaga)
DaJuan Summers (Georgetown)
Terry Martin (LSU)


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Terry Martin WTF


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Terry Martin WTF


:laugh:

Martin must just be a workout body. They probably already have an idea of what direction they're headed. At least I hope they do. Draft night is about a week away.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

After Terry Martin's first year at LSU if you would have told me he would be working out for an NBA team by the time he was a senior I'd have been able to see it. But he fell off the fricken map and now it's amazing to me...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Quotes and videos from today's workouts. Videos at the bottom of the article.


----------



## bee-fan

I guess Terry Martin was one of the projected undrafted players they said they were working out.


----------

